# Old Abandoned PaperMill - Cambridgeshire - August 2012



## steve2109 (Aug 5, 2012)

This has been on my list for quite a while now and finally today I got in although I was on my own for once and not with my daughter, Looks like the kids have done a good job trashing the place but was still an enjoyable romp, Can't find much history on the place but I do know it closed a while ago and the company moved to larger premises according to couple of long term residents in the village I was talking to outside..

On With the Pics


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks like a decent enough place to spend some time.
Not your best pose ever though


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 5, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Looks like a decent enough place to spend some time.
> Not your best pose ever though



was leaving when i remembered i hadn't done my 'signature shot' so nipped back and just took one !


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 5, 2012)

really like that!!!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like a few interesting bits left to nose at fella!

Fingers all fixed now?

Cheers.


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 6, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> Looks like a few interesting bits left to nose at fella!
> 
> Fingers all fixed now?
> 
> Cheers.



Getting better mate, thanks for asking


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2012)

Cracking photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mykez (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent!

Don't you ever get a worried feeling that your not going to be alone in there for long? I get this all the time when I explore lol


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 6, 2012)

Great shots there , looks pretty sploreworthy


----------



## sonyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice place, like that! You got some great pix too!


----------



## rapidman (Aug 7, 2012)

Good report!!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2012)

Well doen Steve, nice report.


----------



## whodareswins (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks a bit bare! Nice work though. Also, gayest self portrait pose ever? Hah


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 7, 2012)

whodareswins said:


> Also, gayest self portrait pose ever? Hah



Thanks for that


----------



## steve1968 (Sep 15, 2012)

hello mate first time post great pics not sure where the place is but thinking burwell or near ely dont think papermill but a corrugated cardboard factory the half round forms you see are rotary die cutting forms for cutting out boxes and the reel of paper used for making the cardboard , may have been a old ds smith site they closed two and opened sate of art place at fordham near soham


----------



## pr3ttyv4c4nt (Sep 16, 2012)

The Joy Division lyrics!!!


----------



## Maddie220790 (Sep 16, 2012)

Like this a lot! Big open spaces but lots of interesting smaller things you can pick out in each one!


----------



## matthewadams (Nov 14, 2012)

Love your photos!! I will be planing a visit soon!


----------

